

Rumor: Mac Fusion - a new developer Mac - aitoehigie
http://www.tuaw.com/2008/06/08/rumor-mac-fusion-a-new-developer-mac/

======
riklomas
WWDC is only a couple of hours away now, could we refrain from posting Apple
rumours as they usually turn out to be false?

~~~
jimbokun
What fun is that?

~~~
riklomas
Rumours aren't news

------
hugh
(a) Looks nothing like an Apple ad.

(b) Badly rendered.

(b) Product sounds more like somebody's fantasy than a compelling business
model.

(d) It's tiny -- assuming that slot is the width of an ordinary DVD slot, it's
maybe two thirds the height of a Mac Mini.

------
root
I don't know, using "Fusion" to market a product that runs multiple OSs via
Boot Camp seems like asking for trademark trouble about VMWare Fusion.

------
gstar
Maybe - but I doubt it. Coloured windows logo and dodgy perspective on the
apple logo on top of the machine.

------
alaskamiller
That's not consistent with Apple's style guide. The copywriting is also too
wordy.

